# te lo creo/te lo minto



## Gabriel Malheiros

Por qué está bien decir "no te lo creo" pero está mal decir "no te lo MIENTO"?

Gracias


----------



## Agró

A Móntame el lavavajillas inmediatamente.
B No te lo monto.


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

disculpa, quiero decir "te lo MINTO"


----------



## Agró

No conozco ese verbo. ¿Estás seguro de que es así?


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

me olvidé del "e". Lo correcto es "miento".


----------



## Agró

Porque "mentir", en sus usos modernos, es intransitivo (no lleva objeto directo; por tanto, sobra "lo).

Te creo = Te lo creo
Pero
Te miento.


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

pero lleva los dos llevan complemento indirecto; ninguno de ellos lleva complemento directo --- creerse en alguien/mentir a alguien/


----------



## Agró

Te: indirecto (a ti)
Lo: directo (la cosa que se cree)

Como "mentir" es intransitivo, no puede ir acompañado de "lo".


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

Agró said:


> Te: indirecto (a ti)
> Lo: directo (la cosa que se cree)
> 
> Como "mentir" es intransitivo, no puede ir acompañado de "lo".


pero por qué entonces el pronombre "te"? te miento -- te(indirecto-a ti). Si fuera intransitivo no debería llevar ninguno pronombre


----------



## 涼宮

Gabriel Malheiros said:


> creerse en alguien



Ese 'se' sobra. Y _creer en alguien_ y _creerle a alguien_ no son lo mismo. _Creer en alguien_ es tener fe en alguien, _creerle a alguien_ es creer que lo que dicen es veraz.


----------



## Agró

Gabriel Malheiros said:


> pero por qué entonces el pronombre "te"? te miento -- te(indirecto-a ti). Si fuera intransitivo no debería llevar ninguno pronombre



¿De dónde has sacado esa "regla"?
El verbo "gustar" también es intransitivo: *Me *gustas/*Te *gusto...


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

涼宮 said:


> Ese 'se' sobra. Y _creer en alguien_ y _creerle a alguien_ no son lo mismo. _Creer en alguien_ es tener fe en alguien, _creerle a alguien_ es creer que lo que dicen es veraz.



Y "te creo"/"te lo creo" quiere decir creer en alguien o creerle a alguien?


----------



## 涼宮

Gabriel Malheiros said:


> Y "te creo"/"te lo creo" quiere decir creer en alguien o creerle a alguien?



Se necesita más contexto para eso, ambas así como están me suenan a 'creerle a alguien', el 'te lo creo', por su parte, enfatiza más un algo específico que el hablante haya mencionado. De allí el 'lo'.


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

si "gustar/mentir" son intransitivos, por qué hay un pronombre (te/me: te gusta/me gusta") que desempeña una función de complemento indirecto. Gustar A alguien. Es como el verbo "comprar". Comprar A alguien. Entonces por qué comprar tiene complemento indirecto y gustar/mentir no?


----------



## 涼宮

Creo que estás confundido en lo más básico, la forma en sí de los pronombres. En español no hay diferencia morfológica entre los pronombres de objeto directo e indirecto salvo le/les/lo/la/los/las. Te/me/nos son tanto indirectos como directos. El contexto y la naturaleza del verbo te permitirán saber cuál es cuál.

Gustar es intransitivo, no tiene acusativo/OD, la cosa que te gusta es el sujeto, y la persona que gusta de algo es el dativo/OI. Me gusta X, nos gusta Y, le gusta Z. Comprar, tal como _dar_, rige ambos casos. _Yo te compro una falda (yo te la compro)_, el 'te' es indirecto, el objeto es 'falda'. Pero en una frase como 'te veo' _te_ es directo porque ver es transitivo.


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

pero 


涼宮 said:


> Creo que estás confundido en lo más básico, la forma en sí de los pronombes. En español no hay diferencia morfológica entre los pronombres de objeto directo e indirecto salvo el le/les/lo/la/los/las. Te/me/nos son tanto indirectos como directos. El contexto y la naturaleza del verbo te permitirán saber cuál es cuál.
> 
> Gustar es intransitivo, no tiene acusativo/OD, la cosa que te gusta es el sujeto, y la persona que gusta de algo es el dativo/OI. Me gusta X, nos gusta Y, le gusta Z. Comprar, tal como _dar_, rige ambos casos. _Yo te compro una falda (yo te la compro)_, el 'te' es indirecto, el objeto es 'falda'. Pero en una oración como 'te veo' 'te' es directo porque ver es transitivo.



Pero mira: estoy estudiando eso en sitios sobre español y nunca me encontré con ninguno verbo intransitivo con pronombres. Mira este sitio: http://www.gramaticas.net/2010/09/ejemplos-de-verbo-intransitivo.html
todos los verbos son intransitivos  y ninguno lleva pronombre.


----------



## 涼宮

Esa página no te dice que los intransitivos no pueden llevar pronombres, _te_ dice que no pueden llevar *pronombres de objeto directo*, sólo esos, nunca te dice que todo pronombre está prohibido. Además, tampoco profundiza en los verbos intransitivos. Lo mejor que siempre puedes hacer es utilizar varias fuentes para aprender una lengua.


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

tiene algún sitio en que se enseña los verbos intransitivos? no encuentro ninguno que sea mas profundo?


----------



## 涼宮

No conozco ninguno en concreto. Pero no creo que sea algo para lo que necesites una tesis. El uso es bastante transparente, no se dice 'mentir algo' porque es intransitivo, como le mientes a alguien ese 'alguien' es OI, de allí el te/nos/me indirectos. Tu confusión parte de haber creído que los intransitivos no llevan ningún tipo de pronombre, sí llevan, sólo que no OD, sino OI.


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

pero como "a alguien" es indirecto si el verbo mentir es intransitivo. Los verbos intransitivos no tienen complemento.


----------



## 涼宮

Nuevamente, tu error es creer que no llevan complemento, sí llevan, pero *indirecto*, el tipo de complemento que *no* llevan es _directo_.

Ella sonríe (intransitivo)
Ella le sonríe (ese 'le' es el complemento indirecto de sonreír, como 'le' no especifica género no se sabe si es mujer u hombre a quien le sonríe).

Por lógica tienen los intransitivos que llevar complemento* indirecto*, ¿cómo más vas a expresar la relación entre el afectado por la acción y el verbo?


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

Entonces cual es la diferencia entre un verbo con complemento indirecto y un que es intransitivo?


----------



## 涼宮

No veo por qué habrían esas dos cosas de ser categorías diferentes. Todo verbo intransitivo o la gran mayoría puede tener OI, así sea el dativo de familiaridad.  Por ejemplo, 'delinquir' es intransitivo, no se puede decir 'delinquir algo', 'lo delinque', pero se puede decir algo como ''Ese hijo mío me delinquió de nuevo''. Ese 'me' es indirecto, usado aquí para expresar cercanía.


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

Solo mas una cosa, Suzumiya. Por qué entonces los verbos "bailar"(bailar CON alguien) "jugar(Con alguien)" , que no llevan complemento directo, y por lo tanto son intransitivos, no *se *pueden  escribir con los pronombres"te,le,me"?


----------



## Agró

Porque la preposición "con" rige pronombres tónicos (mí, ti, él, nosotros, vosotros, ellos), no átonos (me, te, se...). Además "mí" y "ti" adoptan las formas conmigo, contigo.

Ella bailó conmigo, contigo, con él, con nosotros...


----------



## Xiscomx

Perdonad, pero es que lleváis varias horas discutiendo una mala interpretación, *Gabriel* ha puesto el título del hilo mal (ruego que algún moderador tenga la buena voluntad de rectificarlo), pero en su pregunta lo ha escrito bien y claro:


Gabriel Malheiros said:


> ¿Por qué está bien decir *"no te lo creo"* *pero está mal decir* *"no te lo MIENTO"*?


Estas cosas pasan por ser tan rácanos algunos en poner contexto. Para mí es obvio que la pregunta que nos hace es correcta en cuanto a construcción, pero errónea en cuanto a su aseveración. *“no te lo miento”* *es correcto* porque el verbo conjugado es el verbo *“mentar”*, no el verbo* “mentir”*, dos verbos homónimos en la primera persona del singular del presente de indicativo (y en otros tiempos que ahora no vienen al caso).

_(DRAE): _*mentar. *(De _mente_). *1. *tr. Nombrar o mencionar a alguien o algo.

O sea, no es lo mismo decir:
—Te juro que *no te miento* y que nunca te he mentido, siempre he sido sincero contigo.
que
—Te juro que *no te lo miento* porque sé que no te gusta que te hable de él.

La desambiguación dependerá de la construcción que hagamos.

Paz y salud.


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

Y el verbo "pensar(pensar en alguien)" tampoco puede llevar pronombre, no se puede decir "te pensé(pensar en ti)


----------



## Agró

Si hubiera preguntado por el verbo "mentar", no tendría sentido dudar de su corrección.


----------



## 涼宮

¡Ay con pensar ni nos metamos! Hay un uso coloquial que he osbervado en las redes en donde la gente dice ''te pienso mucho, mi amor'' y cosas por el estilo. Eso no se dice por mis lares, pero otros castellanoparlantes tratan pensar como transitivo en ese contexto, para mí eso suena rarísimo. Uno _piensa algo_, y _piensa en alguien_, pero uno no piensa *a* alguien.


----------



## Agró

Por aquí tampoco.


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

pero con los verbos que llevan la preposición "en" no se puede emplear los pronombres "me/te/se"? Solo con los verbos que llevan la preposicion "A'?


----------



## Gabriel Malheiros

Agró said:


> Por aquí tampoco.


pero con los verbos que llevan la preposición "en" no se puede emplear los pronombres "me/te/se"? Solo con los verbos que llevan la preposicion "A'?


----------



## Xiscomx

Agró said:


> Si hubiera preguntado por el verbo "mentar", no tendría sentido dudar de su corrección.


*Gabriel* no se ha pronunciado en ningún sentido, todos habéis interpretado *"no te lo miento"* como el verbo *mentir*, pero ninguno habéis caído en la cuenta de que se podría tratar, como se trata, del verbo *mentar*, bueno, si *Gabriel* no dice lo contrario.
En otras palabras, lo que os he querido resaltar es que la frase *"no te lo miento"*, sin más, no es incorrecta si corresponde al verbo *mentar*, y sí, es incorrecta, si se está conjugando, intencionadamente, el verbo *mentir*.


----------



## 涼宮

Creo que ya eso es tema para otra hebra, Gabriel. Sólo hago una pequeña acotación por si las dudas ya que esto es algo muy de la lengua española y confunde a muchos estudiantes. Los verbos que llevan la preposición 'a' no necesariamente son intransitivos o transitivos. No hay que olvidar el peculiar detalle de que todo verbo _transitivo_ en español cuyo _objeto directo_ sea *animado* usará la preposición _a_, así pues, se dice comprender/escuchar/matar algo y comprender/escuchar/matar *a* alguien. Y siguen siendo transitivos en ambos casos, independientemente de la preposición.

Xiscomx, creo que no se nos ocurrió el verbo 'mentar' porque 'mentir' es una palabra mucho más usada . Si no fuera porque interviniste no se me habría ocurrido el bendito 'mentar'. Pero sí, hay muchos que son bien _pichirres_ con el contexto.


----------

